# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  νεος ασθενης με διπολικη

## dimitrioyy

Γεια σας , είμαι νεος στο φορουμ, πασχω και γω από διπολικη διαταραχή, δεν ξερω τι συμπτώματα εχετε εσεις που την εχετε, αλλα εγω εχω φοβιες και δεν μπορω πολλες φορες να διαχειριστω καταστασεις, περνω ντεπακιν, ντεπολαν, σεροκουελ, και λαναμοντ, ...
η οποια δουλεια μου φαινεται βουνο...πρεπει να σκεφτω καλα την δουλεια που θα κανω , για να την κανω!!! εχω τεμπελιασει...βαριέμαι να βαλω ακομα και τροφη στα καναρινια μου...και εχω αμελησει και τον ευατο μου!!! δεν ημουν ποτε ετσι!!...επαθα το καλοκαιρι ένα επεισοδειο μανιας , παραγγελνα πραγματα από το ιντερνετ, ρολογια, ρουχα ακριβα, λαπτοπς, κινητα και αλλα ασχετα!!..εφαγα όλα τα λεφτα μου σε αυτές τις βλακείες..τωρα εργαζομαι στο δημο σε ένα γραφιακι χωρις να εχω αντικειμενο εργασειας...δεν είμαι πλεον σε θεση να παρω πρωτοβουλειες..ουτε και να περνω ευθηνες...είμαι 47 ετων, αγαμος ,ζω με την μητερα μου...το καλοκαιρι με συνελλαβε η αστυνομια γιατι ειχα ντυθεί αξιωματικος του στρατου, και με εβαλαν στο ψυχιατρειο για μια εβδομαδα..εκαι διαγνωσθηκα με διπολικη...
Τους πρωτους 4 μηνες που επερνα τα φαρμακα...ημουν χαλια!!! δεν μπορουσα να ηρεμησω ουτε και να κοιμηθώ, ξεχασα να σας πω ότι το 2008 ειχα παθει καταθληψη και επερνα από τοτε χαπια ...στεντον στελμιναλ λαντοζ...ειχα νοσηλευθεί παλι τοτε σε νοσοκομειο γιατι ημουν αλκοολικος και εκανα αποτοξινωση...μετα μου δοθηκε αυτή ηθεραπεια...και μετα για καποιο δηαστημα αρχισα να πινω παλι και ταυτόχρονα να περνω τα παραπανω χαπια!!!! μεγαλο σφαλμα!!!
ολο αυτό με οδηγησε πιστευω να παθω διπολη διαταραχή...και να περνω την αγωγη που εδωσε ο γιατρος όπως σας ειπα στην αρχη
τωρα παω καλυτερα...κοιμάμαι καλα...αλλα νιοωθω ανασφαλεια και δεν εχω συνναναστροφες με πολλους ανθρώπους..γιατι φοβάμαι πλεον...και δν ξερω γιατι???
θελω από εσας που διαβαζεται τωρα αυτό το κειμενο και εχετε και εσεις την ιδια ασθενεια να μου πειτε πως νοιωθετε? τι φαρμακα περνεται? ποσο καιρο θα τα περνουμε? και γενικα ο τροπος ζωης σας ποιος είναι? πολύ σπανια βγαινω, ο χειμωνας δεν μου αρεσει...μ αρεσι το καλοκαιρι..είμαι εσωστρεφης ανθρωπος...
ποτε δεν ημουν ετσι εγω!!!!...παντα ημουν λαλίστατος εβγαζα λογους , επικηδειους κ.α....τωρα δεν μπορω νακανω τιποτα από αυτά!! 
ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε ...περιμενω τις απαντησεις σας.ευχαριστω.

----------


## pavlosla

κουραγιο εγω εχω χρονια ψυχωσικη συνδρομη και παιρνω φαρμακα σχεδον 5 χρονια......προσπαθησε να εχεις κανα χομπι να περναει η ωρα να μην καθεσαι σπιτι και να βλεπεις τοιχους......

----------


## Jaded Future

Καλησπέρα,

Καταρχήν γιατί παίρνεις τόσα πολλά φάρμακα για διπολική διαταραχή? Έχεις πάρει δεύτερη γνώμη?
Δεύτερον, έχω κι εγώ διπολική και νιώθω όλα αυτά που λες.
Τελευταία ψάχνομαι με άλλους γιατρούς και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω και μόνος μου αν αυτά τα συμπτώματα προέρχονται από τα φάρμακα, καθώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως πχ. οι φοβίες έχουν να κάνουν με τη διπολική που έχει να κάνει με διαταραχή στο συναίσθημα. Θυμάμαι περιόδους στις αρχές πριν αρχίσω πχ το Abilify ότι δεν είχα καμία φοβία. Είχα άλλα θέματα με το Zyprexa που έπαιρνα τότε, αλλά όχι φοβίες.
Το ίδιο με την κλινοφιλία (και για τα δύο φάρμακα που αναφέρω).

Όσον αφορά το μανιακό και υπομανιακό σου επεισόδιο σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Been there, done that.. Κάθε φορά που έχω υπομανία, χαλάω αβέρτα λεφτά (3 χιλιάρικα την τελευταία φορά που ήταν και light) σε διάφορα ψώνια και ταξίδια. Δυστυχώς θέλει αυτοέλεγχο, ίσως και επίβλεψη από κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους. Πχ. να σου πάρουν τις κάρτες :P
Προφανώς και επιβάλλεται να παίρνεις αντιψυχωσικό όταν βρίσκεσαι σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις, άλλωστε νιώθεις τόσο δυνατός και άτρωτος που δεν τίθεται καν θέμα παρενεργειών..

Προς θεού, δεν σου λέω να κόψεις τα φάρμακα, απλά για μένα καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις αυτό που έκανα κι εγώ δυστυχώς μετά από πολύ καιρό και να απευθυνθείς και σε κάποιον άλλον γιατρό για μια δεύτερη γνώμη.

Καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## imadreamer

καλησπερα σας,γνωριζει κανεις αν η φαση καταθλιψης της διπολικης ξεπερνιεται με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα?ηδη 1 μηνα ειμαι σε αγωγη με λαντοζ και ουσιαστικα δεν εχω δει καποια αλλαγη στη διαθεση....υποψιαζομαι μηπως ειναι ανθεκτικη η διπολικη στα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ απλα θελει να κανει τον κυκλο του ....περυσι διηρκησε 7 μηνες το καταθλιπτικο με βαρια συμπτωματολογια..αν γνωριζει κανεις να μου απαντησει ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Jaded Future

Πολύ μου ακούγεται το 7 μήνες καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου παρότι παίρνεις αγωγή.
Μήπως να δοκιμάσετε κάποιο άλλο αντικαταθλιπτικό? Ειδικά αν δεν βλέπεις διαφορά?

----------


## imadreamer

ηταν το πρωτο βαρυ επεισοδιο και δεν ειχα απευθυνθει σε καλο γιατρο....με ειχε 4 μηνες με ομοιοπαθητικα και μετα μ εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλα οι μαυρες σκεψεις δεν εφευγαν....μετα αλλαξα γιατρο μ αλλαξε φαρμακο και μπηκα σε υπομανια......και δεν συνεργαστηκα να σταθεροποιηθω.......ειχα ξεφυγει

----------


## Jaded Future

Τι φάρμακα έπαιρνες δλδ?

Όταν λες μαύρες σκέψεις?
Υπομανία σε έπιασε μόλις άλλαξες φάρμακο?
Από όσο γνωρίζω, είναι πιθανό αν πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά για καιρό και είσαι διπολικός, μπορεί να σε οδηγήσουν σε υπομανία.

----------


## imadreamer

> Τι φάρμακα έπαιρνες δλδ?
> 
> Όταν λες μαύρες σκέψεις?
> Υπομανία σε έπιασε μόλις άλλαξες φάρμακο?
> Από όσο γνωρίζω, είναι πιθανό αν πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά για καιρό και είσαι διπολικός, μπορεί να σε οδηγήσουν σε υπομανία.


Μαυρες σκεψεις μακαρι να μην ζουσα,να μην ξυπνουσα,αυτοκτονισμοι ιδεασμοι..ποτε δεν εκανα αποπειρα ...υπομανια μου εφερε και επεισοδιο αρκετα εντονο μανιακο...το θεμα μου ειναι οτι τωρα που μου εδωσε το ιδιο LADOSE αρχικα 20 mg κ τωρα 40 mg 1 μηνα τωρα αλλα εγω δεν εχω καν σηκωθει απο το κρεβατι....ουτε περιποιουμαι τον εαυτο μου..ουτε βγαινω κ δεν θελω καθολου να βλεπω κοσμο...εχω μια αρνηση για ολα και δεν νιωθω τιποτα...παγωμενη μουδιασμενη απαθης.

----------


## Jaded Future

Μάλιστα.

Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις όντως δείχνουν ότι περνάς ένα καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο.. Ελπίζω να σε πιάσουν σύντομα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, δυστυχώς, θέλει υπομονή, κουράγιο και πολύ προσπάθεια από εσένα.
Τα φάρμακα από μόνα τους δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν μαγικά.
Κάνε πράγματα με το ζόρι.
Εγώ αυτό κάνω καθημερινά.
Ξυπνάω με το ζόρι, κάνω μπάνιο με το ζόρι, πάω δουλειά με το ζόρι, βγαίνω έξω με το ζόρι.. Κάποια στιγμή θα γυρίσει τούμπα η φάση, που θα πάει, θα παρασυρθείς, θα ξεχαστείς. Το έχω ξαναπεράσει και αυτή τη φορά δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο την προηγούμενη φορά.
Υπάρχει ελπίδα..

----------


## imadreamer

> Μάλιστα.
> 
> Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις όντως δείχνουν ότι περνάς ένα καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο.. Ελπίζω να σε πιάσουν σύντομα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, δυστυχώς, θέλει υπομονή, κουράγιο και πολύ προσπάθεια από εσένα.
> Τα φάρμακα από μόνα τους δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν μαγικά.
> Κάνε πράγματα με το ζόρι.
> Εγώ αυτό κάνω καθημερινά.
> Ξυπνάω με το ζόρι, κάνω μπάνιο με το ζόρι, πάω δουλειά με το ζόρι, βγαίνω έξω με το ζόρι.. Κάποια στιγμή θα γυρίσει τούμπα η φάση, που θα πάει, θα παρασυρθείς, θα ξεχαστείς. Το έχω ξαναπεράσει και αυτή τη φορά δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο την προηγούμενη φορά.
> Υπάρχει ελπίδα..



Καλημερα...εχθες εκανα ενεργειακη θεραπεια με κρυσταλλους - διαλογισμο και ενιωσα μια σπιθα αισιοδοξιας....σιγουρα ολα με το ζορι ακομα....απλα δεν βγαινω γτ δεν νιωθω ευχαριστηση...
σε 1 εβδομαδα θα επισκεφτω τον γιατρο μου και θα δουμε....επισης και με το λαντοζ ειναι δυσκολο στο σεξ να επιτυχεις οργασμο...και η επιθυμια μειωνεται .....αυτο π θελω να επισημανω ειναι οτι το καταθλιπτικο προσωπικα με ταραζει οσον αφορα την εγκεφαλικη παραλυση....ολα πανε αργα...αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλο σοκ οταν εχεις βιωσει υπομανιακα σπινταρισματα.....

----------


## Jaded Future

Τι ακριβώς είναι η ενεργειακή θεραπεία με κρυστάλλους? Πρώτη φορά το ακούω..

Κλασικά, τα πιο πολλά αντι δημιουργούν θέμα στον οργασμό.. Ένας από τους λόγους που τα αποφεύγω και παλεύω μόνος μου (και με το σταθεροποιητικό - Lamictal).

Πως είσαι imadreamer? Καλύτερα?

----------


## imadreamer

δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω σηκωθει!!οπως ειπες ολα με το ζορι.....εχω μεσα μου την αισιοδοξια οτι θα ξυπνησω μια μερα και θα εχω ορεξη......αλλα τα φαρμακα πιο πολυ με επιβαρυνουν....θα δω τι θα μου πει ο γιατρος την τεταρτη....νομιζω οτι το φαρμακο ομως δεν με εχει πιασει....
ενεργειακη θεραπεια https://www.diadrastika.com/2018/01/...is-odigos.html
σε βοηθαει να διωξεις τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα προσπαθεις να ελεγξεις το μυαλο.....βοηθαει γτ νιωθεις ανακουφιση και ελπιδα ....

----------

